# P0430?



## widescreen86 (Dec 22, 2005)

my father recently went to go get his inspection done and had failed the emissions due to his catalytic converter. It came up as a P0430 Catalyst System Efficiency Below Threshold Bank 2. Now i know that the 2001 Nissan Maximas have 2 cats, 1 in front and one in back. Im not sure which one it could be. If anyone can give me a hand here id be very thankful.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

P0430 is the code for Bank 2, which is the front bank. There are actually 3 cats on a 2001: 2 pre-cats and 1 main cat, and that code is for the front pre-cat.

You have a few options here: 

1. Try to get Nissan to replace it under the 8/80 long term emissions defect warranty or any other extended warranty you have. 

2. Try replacing the Bank 2 downstream O2 sensor (sensor 2), clear the codes, and see the code comes back. 

3. Get an O2 simulator from www.o2sim.com to trick the ECU into thinking the pre-cat is working fine. 

4. Find a pre-cat from a junked 01 or someone who is getting rid of a used one for any reason. I have seen many used front pre-cats for sale over at maxima.org when people get aftermarket headers. 

5. Paying an astronomical amount to have Nissan replace the front pre-cat and O2 sensors.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

6. There is also a reprogramming/updating of the ECU that people have done in the past that gets rid of the fault that trips the code, but this was for the rear bank. If you can find out if there is anything similar for the front bank, that might work too.

TSB for *rear *bank here: http://maxima.theowensfamily.com/tsb/NTB00-070a.pdf


----------



## widescreen86 (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks puppetmaster. This info is great. ill let u know how everything turns out.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

widescreen86 said:


> Thanks puppetmaster. This info is great. ill let u know how everything turns out.


You may be interested in the thread I just posted:

http://www.nissanforums.com/a33-2000-2003-chassis/119684-o2-simulator-installation-information.html


----------



## mang0 (Jul 2, 2006)

You need to have before and after 02 sensor readings one sensor is before the cat and one after, if the after 02 sensor has the same reading as the before one it means the converter is no good .


----------

